# magnus stinger 4 blade or magnus buzzcut/blood trails?



## 5shot (Jan 27, 2008)

my 14 year old son shot 3 deer with his Magnus Buzzcuts 100 grain and they all left great bloods trails to 3 dead deer (and not very far away)


----------



## opossum (Feb 22, 2007)

I have shot deer with both, and if I already had one I wouldn't switch. With any broadhead, you might be happy with it one day and the next not. Quite a bit has to do with shot placement and as long as it is going in the kill zone I would feel most confident either.


----------



## Duxnbux44 (Apr 13, 2009)

Sometimes I have a couple of both in my quiver. They fly absolutely the same, but although I don't want to believe the buzz cut makes a different. For some reason I have had better blood trails with them. It could be better shots or the broadhead. They are great heads no matter what.


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ive shot both, and the buzzcut 2 blade flys best for me...for some reason 4 blade stingers just didnt fly as well. The ram I killed last weekend with the buzzcut 2 blades bled pretty well, didnt go 5 yards but the blood was good in the area. Another gentleman who was hunting near me also shot a ram, 4 blade stingers, and his ram made it about 60 yards but there seemed to be a descent blood trail...even though he made a poor shot. The people at magnus will tell you the buzzcuts make better bloodtrails and anyone ive talked to seems to say the same thing...so my guess is its something to do with the serration. But I agree I dont think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## Bonz (Jan 15, 2006)

Do the buzzcut's leave a bigger hole or do you think the serrations just do more slicing and cutting on the way thru the deer?


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I think it is a "jagged" cut that is harder to seal or clot.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

MoNofletch said:


> I think it is a "jagged" cut that is harder to seal or clot.


I think that you are exactly right. Woody has an excellent write up about the buzzcuts. I will try to find it.


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

hi all-i will post woodys write up asap. first of all the stingers and the buzzcuts both fly exactly the same i honestly believe the 4 blades fly as good as the two blades and the reason why is we check every single head for total tip runout which insures accuracy out of the fastest bows made today which i will post some videos showing shooting them. 

out of all the heads we make including our stingers, I am a buzzcut man. the reason is really simple the serration because it is a chisel serration not only penetrates equally as well as a smooth edge but the serrations provide basically extra cutting edges, more cutting edges produce more damage. the chisel serration is strong and also very easy to sharpen. when your sharpening them sharpen them the same way you do a smooth edge. 

the 2 blade buzzcut makes holes like a 4 blade broadhead. i prefer the 4 blade because of the extra blade of cutting, with either i dont think you will be disappointed. thanks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## El Boone (May 25, 2009)

I personally think the claims that buzzcuts do more damage and leave better blood trails is a load of you know what. I think its a marketing ploy, nothing more. A "cooler" looking broadhead. (I also dont like serrated edges of my knives for the same reasons). 

I shoot the plain stingers mostly because their easier to re-sharpen. Serrated edges are tougher to sharpen, and IMO are NEVER as sharp once they've been used a few times. I can get plain edges back to original condition, or better, very easily, I don't think you can do that with serrated, at least I cant.


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

I know what you are saying, but look at it this way....if you have ever cut yourself or seen someone cut themselves (obviously accidental) with both a straight edged knife & a serrated knife, you should then know the difference. A slice with a SHARP straight edge slices the skin & tissue & then wants to pinch back together right away....a serrated edge will tear the skin & tissue causing more damage. Theres no doubt in my mind both will do the job, in fact i myself am debating which of the 2 i should use.


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

First of all I promise you its not a marketing ploy. Personally i think if a guy wants to shoot our stingers its wonderful to, its just not my personal pick on broadheads. Personally i have stinger buzzcuts in my quiver for everything but turkey and than i have bullheads. 

the serration being a chisel serration doesnot impede penetration. the old style scollop type serration which you see on some knifes is a penetration impede surface. The sharpening technique on a serrated buzzcut is actually very easy and we are in the midst of having a video showing this, you will be amazed at how simple it is. I believe the buzzcut makes a larger hole and bloodtrail just because of the fact that it doesnt seal shut. On several animals i have taken the entry hole is a standard 4 blade cut but the exit hole is much larger and most generally the animals fall in sight. thanks


----------



## lonewolf93 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have killed deer with the 4 blade Stinger before, and had pretty good bloodtrails. When I opened the deer up, I realized that there was a ton of internal bleeding. I wonder if the Buzzcut cuts the hide better, and makes more blood rush out, rather than staying inside the body cavity.


----------



## RUTTING BULL (Oct 19, 2008)

i JUST REDID MY bow and shot 4 blade stingers today and I was pumped with everything, can't wait to try on a deer this year!!!


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm sure this is a stupid questin but are the ferruls the same for the buzzcut and the stingers so you can switch the blades back and forth.


----------



## lonewolf93 (Feb 26, 2009)

They're the same.


----------



## Mr Buffalo (Jun 2, 2010)

*Buzzcut Experiences*

Hey folks I'm new to bow hunting. But I'm a life long hunter. I got my bow back in January after a year of shopping for the right weapon. I have a Hoyt Maxxis 31. I shot a bunch but it was the smoothest. Since I never drew a string I went with what felt good. I have been shooting since getting ready for the season. I get all kinds of advice from my buddies on what tip to use. There is one camp that says mechanicals are the way to go and then there are some guys that are nuthn buy fixed broadhead guys. Im stuck on the Magnus Buzz Cut 100gr and the Rage. Since I am new to shooting and my accuracy is an issue. I'm not a bad shot but I know I can get better. My shots are within two inches at 20 yards consistently. I havent even started my 40 yard practice. What should I go with??

Does it require a refigure of my pins if I shoot a Buzzcut or should I go with a Rage and not worry. Just know I have not shot a blade be it mechanical or fixed from my bow. My range will be 10 to 25 yards due to my hunting location. 

Any and all advice and tips are welcome!! Thanks folks!!


----------



## mortre (May 1, 2010)

I've had a different experience with serrated vs smooth blades. My experience is with serrated blades you can push it back together and put a band-aid on it, as the jagged edges of the cut will catch together like a weak velcro. Plain blades (if sharp) take stitches as the skin will pull away. The smooth edges just don't catch together at all.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i used 2 blade buzzcuts last year and also have 4 blade stingers. they fly the same out to 45yds (furthest i shot them)

as for hole size and bleeding the deer i shot left a pretty bad trail that was drops here and there then stopped. the buck only went 60 yds and died in sight (where he stoped to look around there was alot of blood. the chest cavity was filled up as well). when i got to the buck i couldnt find where i hit him then after combing through the hair i found the holes which were the same size as the head. shot went through the lung, heart and through the lower leg on exit. the head penetrates insanly well. my buzzcuts were ALOT sharper then my stingers.

hole like a 4 blade wasnt my case but i never expected it. i wanted a head that would penetrate and it did exactly that and very well from my bow

might try the 4 blade next year


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

50bowhunter said:


> I'm sure this is a stupid questin but are the ferruls the same for the buzzcut and the stingers so you can switch the blades back and forth.


magnus told me they are not the same when i asked if i could turn my stingers into buzzcuts.


----------



## GOTTABOWHUNT00 (Dec 13, 2008)

never tried Buzzcuts but I always shoot 4blade stingers even for turkeys I just put an Adder collar on it....Best BH's either or you cant go wrong....


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

i have no experience but i can see where the serrated blades can do more damage but i also want to know if the serrated blades were so great how come more ppl dont make them??? not knocking magnus at all i think they are a stand up company just curious if something works so great then most dogs jump on the band wagon. most important for good blood trails are shot placement and blade sharpness.


----------



## ORarcheryboy (Jan 3, 2010)

Is there a penetration difference at all between the buzzcuts and stingers? My brother is thinking of getting one of the two and he is only pulling 40 pounds with a 24 inch draw length.


----------



## flyingpointy (Mar 28, 2011)

*Stinger buzzcut*

Just started shooting the Buzzcut 100g and all I know is that they fly as well as field points on my rig. I had tried one other type of broadhead- Wac em- and they flew well when sighted in but not like the Magnus, where I can shoot the field tips and then the Stingers w absolutely no sight adjustment. Nice groups of 3 at 20, 30, and 40 yds.The Stingers also appear to be very well built and sturdy. Verrrry happy. Bonus- Made in USA. I look for that, especially when I'm in Chinese Wareh... err...I mean, Sportsman's Warehouse


----------



## fishguts430 (Feb 17, 2011)

i shoot the 4 blade stingers and love them. gonna try the snuffer ss this year tho. think it might make a little bigger hole and stronger


----------



## StrapAssassin89 (Oct 11, 2011)

I shoot the buzzcuts and my brother shoots standard stingers. Sharpness wise, there isn't any difference but I have noticed that the serrations on my buzzcuts tear the hell outta my glendell buck more so than his straight stingers. They seem to pull straight back out while the buzzcuts tear and gore the target alot more. I made a marginal shot on a buck last year and despite that he only went 20 yds and lost every ounce of his blood along the way. I believe the serrations do in fact allow for more bloodless bc theyopen up jagged hard to clot wound channels.


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

6 of on 1/2 dozen of the other.

I use both. Stingers are cheaper where I buy them!


----------



## ohiobeagler (Jul 29, 2009)

Shot a doe recently with the 100 gr Buzzcut and the blood trail was not that good, but who needs one when they only take a few steps.

I should also add that I have had similar results with Thunderheads, Muzzy, Hellrazors, and Grim Reapers. There are many variables that influence how much blood is left on the ground. If you hit the heart/lungs, they will not go far. In most cases you should see them fall.


----------



## mastermason6 (Apr 6, 2013)

Buzzcut's seem to fly great...


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey guys when you talk about blood trails, take a look at this video this is shooting thru a whitetail doe with the buzzcut. thanks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

Alot of old timer's believed that a filed edge bleed more than a razor edge on there broadhead's . Argument's alway's went back and forth on witch was best . Both decend head's though .


----------



## clafountain2 (Nov 7, 2010)

bump up top


----------



## KsKid (Dec 16, 2005)

SHot 3 deer with a Buzzcut and blood trails were horrible on all of em. I admit, they fly well and penetrate awesome but even on a well placed shot I have not experienced good blood trails. The 2nd deer I shot with one was 15yds, perfect heart shot and complete pass thru. The deer barely flinched and walked about 15yds and stood there. I kept waiting for the blood to start pumping out, never did. Fast kill and a dead deer but if you had a marginal hit and "Needed" a blood trial, good luck.


----------



## DoWorkSon (Aug 5, 2010)

Shot a 4point at 15 yards back in 2007 with a Buzzcut. Almost lost him cause there was no blood trail really to speak of. Hit him in both lungs too, about five inches above the armpit.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

While I still believe shot placement is more important than the head your shooting,I never really had good trails with small fixed heads, however the best blood trail I have seen was from a stinger, frontal shot on a whitetail that hit low and smashed the heart, massive trail for over 100 yards to a dead buck. you had to walk off to the side to avoid getting messy!


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I have been hunting with the 4 blade 100gr Stinger this year and it once again proved to be a great head. Even if the Buzzcut produces a bit better blood trail, I like the idea of sharpening my own heads and have no plans to change. They fly great from a tuned bow and put the permanent hurt on three deer thus far in 2013.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

All I've ever used were 4 blade 125 Stingers and They shot great and left great blood trails.


----------

